# Connection establishment using HME sdk



## snehasagoria (Jun 15, 2009)

Hii...
i need help regarding how to establish connection to another system using HME sdk.
I have got installed TVersity server and itz working fine.But i am not understanding how to connect this tversity server with another desktop in my network...I am totally new to this.


Any kind of help is greatly appreciated.:smile:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Does HME sdk stand for Home Media Engine sdk? I am not sure what else it could stand for? I can do a little look and see what we can do for you.

Cheers!


----------



## snehasagoria (Jun 15, 2009)

hey thanx 4 replying...
Yes u r right HME stands 4 Home Media Engine....
As u know i wanted to know about the connection establishment using the HME sdk.


----------

